# Paw cracks



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I've just noticed a couple of cracks on Nellies paws. They are not infected or very deep and doesn't seem to bother her. I was just wondering if there was anything I could put on her paws to prevent further cracking and to heal her cracks? Thank you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Coconut oil! - it seems to be the miracle cure for all ailments! 
I think you can but special balm for them too.
I do hope Nellie & meg are well, and you too of course Claire x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Coconut oil!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I put an all natural paw balm on Molly's it works great! It looks like a big deodorant stick and I just rub it on


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Eddies paws are very rough,I think I will try coconut oil. Ruth is a great fan of it.have you got shares in the company Ruth lol x x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> Eddies paws are very rough,I think I will try coconut oil. Ruth is a great fan of it.have you got shares in the company Ruth lol x x


Haha! I think I deserve some after all the promo work I've done!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Yes I do, you at least deserve a lifetime supply x x


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Coconut oil! - it seems to be the miracle cure for all ailments!
> I think you can but special balm for them too.
> I do hope Nellie & meg are well, and you too of course Claire x


Ah yes Coconut oil the Miracle cure! I'm yet to buy some but will give it a go as have heard so many good things about it. Living in 'hippy' capital of England (Totnes) I should have known about it already  

We are all good thanks Tracey. Hope you and your tribe are well? I do come on here most days to catch up on all of your gossip haha x


----------

